# Denied S5001 code



## LaVoncye (May 16, 2012)

Hello to all, I have a billing question regarding HCPCS code S5001.  I work at a clinic that performs AB services. The patients are given Doxycycline by mouth at the time of the visit. When the claim is submitted to the patients insurance the S5001 code is billed in addition to the other medications. Anthem is rejecting the entire claim stating the S5001 is the reason for the rejection. Anthem state that the J8499b should be billed instead. This code is also billed on the claim in addition to the S5001. Is there a specific code to use so that we are able to be reimbursed for the Doxycyline. Or should we just increase the units or the amount billed for the J8499?


----------

